# Cage condensation?



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

What causes condensation in cages? I have a problem with it in my current set up is it a lack of ventalation? I curently have a 34L tub that I am housing 3 adult mice in I use shredded paper for beding. The ventalation is currently holes drilled into the lid and side of the tub but I plan to replace those with wire in the next week or two.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

holes drilled in the lid never work ,no matter how many you drill.It will be cured when you put your wire in.It's caused by the mice breathing and urinating in a cage with not enough ventilation.It will be much worse if you are using an open water dish instead of a bottle or putting any moist food in.It won't hurt them in the short term but obviously needs sorting out.


----------



## Rissy (May 24, 2009)

Hi, I find condensation in my habitat cages, but not in my lovely new RUB, with mesh in lid and side. So Im replacing all my cages to RUB except for my large wooden one. Ex chinchilla cage for when I grow my colony of miss meesess.


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

All my rubs have drilled holes in the top and none suffer with condensation :? 
I think it depends on how many holes there are drilled!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

The best thing to do is fit mesh on the top and sides of your boxes, holes will never be enough for the air to circulate properly in the box, in the long run it could cause you problems.


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

I'd love to have mesh on the boxes but im a massive girly girl when it comes to DIY and my dads no help :? :lol:


----------



## Rissy (May 24, 2009)

Hi Loose,
It is quite easy. My 9 year old helped me putting mesh on my RUB's. He used the hot soldering iron and sliced through the roof of the container. I did the measuring and cutting of the mesh. and I did one side of tying it down and a couple of strategic ties on the others side to keep it taught. Note: make sure your cable ties are not to wide or thick to go through the mesh. You can do this. You could always ask another family member or friend who is good with their hands to help you?


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

I didn't even know the difference between a drill and a screwdriver, don't confuse me even more.. :lol: What does a soldering iron look like? Where would i find one of them? Oh and where would you get the mesh? and the ties...?

:roll: (Told you... i'm useless) :lol:


----------



## Rissy (May 24, 2009)

You can change today. Do you go to school? If so You might ask the materials/technology teacher to help.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Just to clear things up this is a soldering iron...










You can pick them up from B&Q for about £7, you can also get the cable ties and the mesh in some of there stores. If not try getting the mesh from a garden centre


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not a DIY person either and I managed to cut out sections and add mesh to my carry boxes. I was very proud of myself :lol: :roll: Anyway it's not as difficult as you think, it just takes longer when you don't often do stuff like that. I used my fiance's Dremel to cut out the pieces of the lid and then I drilled little holes for the cable ties to go through. Easy! As long as it's safe for the mice, they don't care what it looks like so honestly, you have nothing to lose by having a go - maybe try a small version first, then even if the box bit goes wrong it has only cost you £1 or something. Here's an example of what I did for m,y first attempt:


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Those look really smart


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

Thanks Dom, i will have to ask my dad to get a soldering iron from B&Q as i'm pretty sure they wont sell them to under 18's :roll: 
I'm at college, and dropped tech years ago... was always hurting myself, as you can imagine :lol:

I'll have a go in the holidays that way i'll have time to recover because i know i'll end up burning myself or the like... :lol:

Wow 'Mousebreeder' that looks pretty good! Only probably is like you said if i go wrong, i have a bit of an OCD problem and won't use it if it's not perfect! :lol:

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

I was rubbish at cutting the plastic with our soldering iron and I also bought plastic tubs that were a bit thick, so my cut outs are really tatty - but the mice dont mind at all 

Lisa


----------



## Rissy (May 24, 2009)

Way to go Loose, that's the way. Mouse breeder you did a nice job. I love the handle.My son (9) did find it trick, because it is. He also has dyxpraxia , ( motor control issues), but he did a good job.I poked the holes in the sides cause I didnt want them to big and narley.

60 ltr


----------

